# u might be addicted to fishing if....



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

you might be a fishing addict if.... ________________ fill in the Blank 
write down any reasons u think u are addicted to fishing or somone u no.
u might be addicted if u no ur favorite lake better than your own property.or u spend more time in ur boat than ur truck.
if your like me your list of these will run from cleveland to cincinatti


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

You go fishing every single opportunity you get, even if it's at a time or a place where you know you're unlikely to catch anything.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

you get to the lake and discover you left your kid at the bait shop because you were excited to get there.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

...you cast new lures into your swimming pool to see how they move.


---and secretly hope something comes out of the drain to eat it. lol.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

when you skip your best friends wedding for the next fish.

when sex no longer comes first.

when you quit your job for fishing time.

when you decide the location of your house because its between alum and hoover.

and most recently forgot to pay for gas because i was in such a hurry.

if someone is worse off than me GOD help you!


----------



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

when you wach the fishing shows on saterday morning and you start to twich and run out the door to the river


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

if you wear diapers to the lake just so you don't have to waste time running to the nearest bathroom.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

you're reading this thread.


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

gerb said:


> ...you cast new lures into your swimming pool to see how they move.
> 
> 
> ---and secretly hope something comes out of the drain to eat it. lol.


LMAO. My gf and I saw a commercial for the Hot tub Expo over the weekend and she said "How awesome would that be?" My response was "I'd just put bass in it." She understood


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

If you name your first son walleye!!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

If you have 50$ to survive on for a weekend, and you spend 20 on gas to get to the lake, 10 to fill my jon boat (great gas mileage), 10 on bait for fish, 5$ on gatorade, bag of chips, and a snickers, and 5 to buy a must needed crank 

I mean ill just have to eat what i catch, right?!


----------



## olemuddycat (Apr 5, 2005)

If you troll to and from work everyday, gotta love it especially this month


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

you have more $$$$$ wrapped up in your gear than your house


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

you have ever been sitting in a canoe and ended a relationship over the phone because the phone rang and you missed a fish.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

no comment except i need a bigger truck. do they make 16" beds on an extended cab truck? and i have lures that will never get wet unless it rains.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I just found out I have a buddy who owns 19 kayaks and canoes.
Nuff said.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

You get some random friend request on Facebook from a smokin hot chick and you get into the profile and see photo albums labled with Family, Modeling Shots, Lingerie and Musky Fishing Pics.

You get all excited and click on the musky pics!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

you look like me


----------



## fishstudent (Jul 20, 2009)

You have random fishing gear in the darndest places. Twister tails in your jacket pockets, a split shot in your car cup holder, etc.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

if the OGF is your homepage, and you spend more time on it, then actually working while at work.


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

you're in a relationship because he has a boat!  JK!!!!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

bopperattacker said:


> if the OGF is your homepage, and you spend more time on it, then actually working while at work.




Guilty..... 12 hour days and I may work 2. 

Actually so far every post except looking like slippy identifies me.

A guy at work wanted to know what I use to catch crappie. I just happened to have a tube in my pocket lol.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

...you spend the slow winter months casting hookless ultra lights to your cat


----------



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL at all of the comments!

When your 6'5" - 280 lbs brother in law brings a plastic lawn chair into a 11 ft row boat so he can sit higher and so his butt won't go numb while fishing.


p.s. - this is true and he did rock the row boat too hard and fell completely in Alum Creek. Almost tipped me in with him. I did actually catch the crappie.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Bedroom is fishing decor, bathroom is fishing decor and wife has sewed fish on my underwear.


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

You have catfish tatoos on your arms

You grow a mustache that looks like catfish whiskers

And you sleep with a full size catfish body pillow !


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

You talk about "spooning" with your woman - and she gets excited when you use the word "Daredevil".


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> You get some random friend request on Facebook from a smokin hot chick and you get into the profile and see photo albums labled with Family, Modeling Shots, Lingerie and Musky Fishing Pics.
> 
> You get all excited and click on the musky pics!



shes a keeper!!!!


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

when your late for the sons birthday party, because your on Erie hoping for the next killer walleye.

Never know whats at the end of that hook!

when you take days off every friday for fishing time.
When you plan avacation trip to Missouri with the family, because youll be on a lake thats loaded with bigg and killer fish.

when you decide the location of your house because its between alum .hoover,or Oshann?

When you spend break and moments at work, checking water temp,level,and forecast of the weather.

Ive gott it bad.
Hope you all aint like me.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> you have ever been sitting in a canoe and ended a relationship over the phone because the phone rang and you missed a fish.


LOL--kinda close to home there! I had to hang up on my wife the other day so I could winch in a nice white bass. Brought it home to share, and all is still calm in our house. Normally if I hang up because of a fish, I sleep on the veranda the next couple nights, but this time she was ok with it?

andesangler


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

FINMAN said:


> ...you spend the slow winter months casting hookless ultra lights to your cat


Lol,I thought I was the only person that'd actually do that.It's refreshing to know that I'm not alone.By the way it's not only entertaining for me but also for my 5 fat n chunky cats.I usually go to the pet store and buy those lil furry mice toys(you know the ones the look absolutely real)and that's what i tie onto the end.I'm helping them practice their "skills" and give them a "workout" in the process.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

got me hooked said:


> if you wear diapers to the lake just so you don't have to waste time running to the nearest bathroom.


OMG......Lol,that's a good one


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

You ruin the Bass Pro Shop catalog you just got in the mail from drooling so much on it.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

spfldbassguy said:


> You ruin the Bass Pro Shop catalog you just got in the mail from drooling so much on it.


Your wife hides the bass pro and cabelas catalogs when they come

your are allergic to fish yet still go every chance you get


it's blowing 40 mph with a high temp of 40 and you still go to the OGF crappie tourney


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

You might be addicted to fishing IF.......
Your wife asks you stay home in bed as the kids are gone
You choose to JUMP out of bed and go fishing.
I'm still paying for that one.

WARNING !!!!!!!! DON'T EVER EVER DO THIS......


----------



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

U might be addicted to fishing if you count your hourly wage not in dollars, but new fishing equipment you WILL purchase


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

You ARE Addicted to fishing if your name is Fishslim!! Did this on phone while fishing!!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Fishslim.....
also add to your post
1. You claim every spot on a lake as your own... where you dropped a piece of wood 20 years ago
2. Know that your partner in the boat has a soft shelled turtle on while vertical jigging.... with only seeing the rod tip (sway back and forth?)
3. Have your "work route" set up to run you past every lake during prime fishing hours
4. Buy a new Shimano reel and within 2 months wear it out to the point that it binds because you have caught too many fish.
5. Work with the inventor of the "swiminator" giving him constant on the water reports at any point in the day.
6-..... be able to post about dozens of fish being caught in a dozen different locations because you have traveled there to see them first hand!


----------



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

andesangler said:


> LOL--kinda close to home there! I had to hang up on my wife the other day so I could winch in a nice white bass. Brought it home to share, and all is still calm in our house. Normally if I hang up because of a fish, I sleep on the veranda the next couple nights, but this time she was ok with it?
> 
> andesangler


LOL - She is just waiting to cash in on that one.


----------



## skeeter21 (Mar 26, 2010)

when you have a shadow day at school and you shadow the bottom of the lake with your boat!


----------



## IMBOW (May 27, 2008)

When you send your wife out of state to make an offer on a new house because you have a fishing trip planned. Then she calls you while you are killing the Crappie and she tells you they accepted the offer. My buddy will never forget that one. "Are we going to fish today or buy a %&*%^&*^ house?," he asked.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ying6 said:


> Fishslim.....
> also add to your post
> 1. You claim every spot on a lake as your own... where you dropped a piece of wood 20 years ago
> 2. Know that your partner in the boat has a soft shelled turtle on while vertical jigging.... with only seeing the rod tip (sway back and forth?)
> ...


Wow....Sounds like Saugeye 2 is a little envious of Saugeye 1


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

IMBOW said:


> When you send your wife out of state to make an offer on a new house because you have a fishing trip planned. Then she calls you while you are killing the Crappie and she tells you they accepted the offer. My buddy will never forget that one. "Are we going to fish today or buy a %&*%^&*^ house?," he asked.


I can relate, I might be addicted to fishing. We put an offer in on a house with a Pond in the back and and I couldn't remember what the house looked like but remembered everything about the pond.

We purchased the Pond, it came with the house we live in.


----------



## fooswinger (May 24, 2008)

you might be a fishing addict if.... ________________ 


You put your boat and truck in at griggs and then have someone tow you out...and still go fishing after your truck won't start!!


Lightining doesn't seem to be that much of a scare factor anymore....


----------



## fooswinger (May 24, 2008)

.....when waking up at 5am for work sucks....but waking up for fishing doesn't seem painful at all.


----------



## huntingfishing (Apr 30, 2010)

you cuss and throw things when you miss a fish, even if it is small, act like its the end of the world


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

When your shaking like a crap game.To go fishing


----------



## huntingfishing (Apr 30, 2010)

when you skip your daughters wedding to go fishing at the pond


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

you test ur new rod in the aquariym @ bass pro or cabelas


----------



## huntingfishing (Apr 30, 2010)

dive in for your rod when it goes in the water, come up with a stick and put it up in the air as it was a trophy. lol


----------

